# Trainers in NC



## Kawgirl (Dec 26, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a trainer in NC? My husband and I are both changing careers, which means will be doing a lot of travelling soon, and I've been trying to sell the gelding that I bought to drive last spring. But, the few people that have inquired about him expect me to give him away,




so if I he doesn't sell I will probably send him to a trainer since I don't have time to finish training him. He has been ground driven and been between the shafts with no problem, I've just been too busy and the weather has been terrible! I'm just wanting him to be a safe, reliable trail driving horse, nothing fancy.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Dec 27, 2009)

There are quite a few trainers in NC. Off the top of my head is Blue Blazes....check on the East Coast miniature horse club website, I am sure there is someone that can help you.

East Coast Miniature Horse Club


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 27, 2009)

there are several folks here in NC that do driving training. Where in NC are you located?



Kawgirl said:


> Can anyone recommend a trainer in NC? My husband and I are both changing careers, which means will be doing a lot of travelling soon, and I've been trying to sell the gelding that I bought to drive last spring. But, the few people that have inquired about him expect me to give him away,
> 
> 
> 
> so if I he doesn't sell I will probably send him to a trainer since I don't have time to finish training him. He has been ground driven and been between the shafts with no problem, I've just been too busy and the weather has been terrible! I'm just wanting him to be a safe, reliable trail driving horse, nothing fancy.


----------



## Jetiki (Dec 28, 2009)

A lot of it depends on where in NC your are as to which direction we send you. There are a lot of people that drive in NC if you are close to the Southern Pines area then you are in luck there are a lot of trainers out there. There's a bunch over in the Tryon area as well. I know of a few specific people shoot me a message and I'd be glad to get you a list to help your search.

Karen


----------

